

Kenyan Company Catches Google in the Act of Being “Evil” - dsl
http://www.fairsearch.org/general/kenyan-company-catches-google-in-the-act-of-being-evil/

======
yanw
Seriously!? "Fairsearch"? are you a fan of the propaganda? because this
incident is already well covered, the source is the first item on HN and there
are plenty of related blogspam posted afterword as well.

